# rack and pinion steering problems in Altima 2002



## CAAltima2002 (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone experience any problems with the rack and pinion steering in the Altima 2002?? I took my car in for an alignment (it has 50k miles) and got a $1500 dollar bill to fix the problem. I have never been in an accident and was shocked at the issue. I put 200k on my last Nissan, (a sentra) and never had this problem. Also had a few cylinder misfires, and a wheel that wouldn't come off.


----------



## nolimit17 (Nov 28, 2004)

I too just bought a 2002 altima. I have not been officially told I have rack and pinion problems, but was told to have that checked. What kind of issues are you experiencing from this problem. Just wanted to know if you symptoms are the same as mine. I have 60,000 miles.




CAAltima2002 said:


> Anyone experience any problems with the rack and pinion steering in the Altima 2002?? I took my car in for an alignment (it has 50k miles) and got a $1500 dollar bill to fix the problem. I have never been in an accident and was shocked at the issue. I put 200k on my last Nissan, (a sentra) and never had this problem. Also had a few cylinder misfires, and a wheel that wouldn't come off.


----------



## CAAltima2002 (Nov 26, 2004)

*reply*

No major issues yet, I had some service done 6 months ago so its something that just started. The ride is not the same but that is due to basic wear and tear. I was told that I can't do an alignment until the problem is fixed. 



nolimit17 said:


> I too just bought a 2002 altima. I have not been officially told I have rack and pinion problems, but was told to have that checked. What kind of issues are you experiencing from this problem. Just wanted to know if you symptoms are the same as mine. I have 60,000 miles.


----------



## CAAltima2002 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Is this Rack and Pinion a Factory Defect*

Does anyone think that the Rack and Pinion issue that I have is a factory Defect?????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is the first time i've heard of a steering problem in a 2002 and greater Altima.


----------



## nolimit17 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would love to know the answer to this as well. My car does not ride the same either. Feels like I am riding on a bumpy rode even when the road is newly paved. I've had an alignment not from Nissan though. But I have paid $92 for Nissan to do a diag for them to tell me there is nothing wrong. But I know there is......something's gotta give before this thing gets worse. 

At least you have been told you have a problem but nobody wants to confirm mine. 



CAAltima2002 said:


> Does anyone think that the Rack and Pinion issue that I have is a factory Defect?????


----------

